

Amazon pays Microsoft for patent cross-license agreement - keyist
http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/2010/feb10/02-22MSAmazonPR.mspx

======
abyssknight
Perhaps we're going to see a new Kindle running Win 7 Phone? It's a longshot,
but things like Courier and Zune, albeit Microsofty, would be amazing coupled
with the ubiquity and ease of use of the Kindle.

It also puts Amazon at odds with Apple on more than just eBooks. It really
makes you wonder how the war is going to play out, but the battle has just
begun.

------
nhooey
From TFA: "The licensing agreement is another example of the important role IP
plays in ensuring a healthy and vibrant IT ecosystem."

I bet nobody's surprised by that statement from "Microsoft News"...

